# Programmierung einer Lager-Verwaltung



## Altyspa (26 Juni 2013)

Danke für der Korrektur 
Also Ich möchte einem Lager, Automatische verwalten  das heisst Paletten einlagern das SPS finde einem leerem platz und deponiert es. Ich möchte gern Hilfe um die Programmierung der Automatisch Betrieb  
Kann jemand  mir helfen

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## KingHelmer (26 Juni 2013)

Hi Altyspa,

Punkt 1: Bitte schreiben Sie nicht "Hallo Leute" als Themenüberschrift, da man wissen sollte, um was es sich dreht, wenn man die Themen anschaut.
Punkt 2: Ich denke, in der Anonymität des Internets kann man ruhig jederman Duzen, das macht (hier zumindest) niemandem was!
Punkt 3: Die Frage verstehe ich leider nicht. Ich glaube aber, dass dein Deutsch nicht sehr gut ist. Versuche es aber bitte dennoch etwas detaillierter zu schreiben, dann wird auch mit Sicherheit geholfen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte eine Eskalation mit BIKE gerade noch verhindern 

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## SoftMachine (27 Juni 2013)

.
@King Helmer
Ich sehe, du bist nüchtern wiedergekehrt ins Forum nach der Southside-Fete 
Ich habe mir die Arctic Monkeys live auf 1plus angesehen, kann es sein, das du da im Bild warst ? 

@Altyspa
Bitte, etwas mehr Informationen und Beschreibung deines Anwendungsfalls wären 
schon angebracht, um dir die richtigen Hinweise zu geben !
- gibt es da einen Lagerverwaltungsrechner ?
- oder soll die SPS alles übernehmen ?
- wie wird die Lagerbelegung für den Bediener visualisiert ?
- ist das ein Flächenlager oder gar ein Hochregallager ?


----------



## KingHelmer (27 Juni 2013)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> @King Helmer
> Ich sehe, du bist nüchtern wiedergekehrt ins Forum nach der Southside-Fete
> Ich habe mir die Arctic Monkeys live auf 1plus angesehen, kann es sein, das du da im Bild warst ?



Bei den Monkeys war ich nicht dabei, die finde ich persönlich live nicht gut. am letzten Tag habe ich nur noch Blocparty und Marteria angeschaut, die waren beide TOP.
Im Bild war ich eventuell bei Rammstein und/oder Billy Talent, da stand ich ganz vorne. Natürlich auch bei Parov Stelar ( für jeden sehr zu empfehlen, der Vorreiter in Sachen Elektroswing) ganz vorne mit dabei gewesen. Da wurde aber glaube ich nicht gefilmt 

Grüße, 

Flo


----------



## Tigerente1974 (1 Juli 2013)

Mal sehen, wann wieder Technikerschule ist...


----------



## KingHelmer (1 Juli 2013)

Scheinen Ferien/Frei zu sein momentan


----------



## Altyspa (1 Juli 2013)

Grüsse an alle
Ich bin da 
Ja  ich habe diese Aufgabe und weisse wirklich nicht wie fange ich an 
Ein Drehachse system  ( drei Motoren, je als x, y und z Achse) die,  die Waren ( Palette) auf eines Regal stehen oder holen  kann 
Dies ist ein schulsprojet Arbeit  
Regal ( 3x5) 15 Plätze 
Alle von SPS gesteuert 
Danke für eure Tipps oder Bücher die Automatische System analysiert und Lösungen vorschlagen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tigerente1974 (1 Juli 2013)

Sicher ist aller Anfang schwer.
Ich glaube Du gehst mit einer falschen Vorstellung an das Projekt.
Du wirst haufenweise Bücher und Informationen finden. Aber sicherlich keines, das Du nur aufschlagen musst und da steht die Lösung für Deine konkrete Anwendung.
Hier wirst Du sicher auch Hilfestellung finden. Aber anfangen musst Du wohl erstmal irgendwie.
Ein Schulprojekt wird doch sicher auch durch Dozenten/Lehrer unterstützt.


----------



## Fanta-Er (2 Juli 2013)

dein lehrer/dozent will "wahrscheinlich" die aufgabe, mit einem array in mehreren dimensionen, lösen. ist die einfachste art arrays zu erklären. die meisten hier im forum (denke ich) würden ein udt/struct in ein array packen und da alle daten ablegen.
wäre dann nicht wirklich hilfreich. ich  würde es auch mit einen udt machen.
zusammengefasst: klär mit deinem lehrer/dozent das grundkonzept, schreib die aufgabestellung mit konzept ins forum und du bekommst hilfe. aber wirst nie fertige lösungen bekommen. hier wird geholfen und nicht deine arbeit gemacht.


----------



## 00alex (2 Juli 2013)

Altyspa schrieb:


> Grüsse an alle
> Ich bin da
> Ja  ich habe diese Aufgabe und weisse wirklich nicht wie fange ich an
> Ein Drehachse system  ( drei Motoren, je als x, y und z Achse) die,  die Waren ( Palette) auf eines Regal stehen oder holen  kann
> ...



Du meinst (X,Y,Z)*Translation*sachsen , oder ? 
Muss du alles programmieren ? Von der Kaskadenregelung der Motoren , NC-artige Steuerung der 3D Handlungsschsen (x,y,z) bis hin  zur Logistik ( Warenspeicherung und Lagerplatzeinteilung )...

...oder ist eher nur die Logistik . 
Du muss alles *gaaaanz genau* unmissverständlich und *ein-eindeutig* beschreiben was du willst ... ganz genau von A bis Z ... so als würdest du es nicht in AWL sondern in DEUTSCH eine SPS programmieren 
...sonst tust einem dir möglichen Helfer nicht leicht . ( Ich würde mich gern versuchen !).


----------



## Tigerente1974 (2 Juli 2013)

Das klingt ja sehr vielversprechend. Da werden sicherlich einige Symbioseeffekte zum Tragen kommen.
Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg!!! :s12:


----------



## bike (5 Juli 2013)

Altyspa schrieb:


> Grüsse an alle
> Ich bin da
> Ja  ich habe diese Aufgabe und weisse wirklich nicht wie fange ich an
> Ein Drehachse system  ( drei Motoren, je als x, y und z Achse) die,  die Waren ( Palette) auf eines Regal stehen oder holen  kann
> ...



Also ich sende wie ich will und muss nicht schreiben, dass ich eine App habe.
Die hilft nicht direkt ;-)

Das ist doch relativ einfach.
Es geht um eine mehrdimensionale Matrix.
Hast du bestimmt schon gehört.
In der Matrix hinterlegst du deine Positionen und den Zustand des Faches.


Wenn dir diese Struktur klar ist, dann kannst du dich hinsetzen und dieses Ergebnis in Code umwandeln.

Ein Tipp: unsere Studis schwitzen auch, wenn sie zuerst von dieser Aufgabe hören.
Aber es hilft SCL dir dabei, da musst du nicht so genau dich mit AWL auseinandersetzen  


bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 Juli 2013)

Hallo,
hier sind ja nun schon viele tolle Stichworte gefallen. So kompliziert würde ich aber (gerad bei einem Schulprojekt) gar nicht starten.
Du solltest (für dich) zunächst folgende Dinge klären :
- sind alle Fächer gleich groß ?
- wie ist deine Matrix (z.B. 4 x 5) ?
- welche Daten (von dem abzulegenden Teil) mußt du in der Matrix mit speichern ?
- willst du "nur" Einlagern oder auch Auslagern - hier dann ggf. einen bestimmten Platz ?

Mehr fällt mit da im Vorfeld nicht dazu ein.
Nun würde ich mir einen Programmablauf entwerfen (ich favourisiere hier Schrittketten, weil die sich so schön einfach in der SPS umsetzen lassen).
In diesem Programm-Ablauf sollten die einzelnen Fahr-Bestendteile (eventuell als Sub-Funktion) Berücksichtigung finden.
Als nächstes kannst du dich damit beschäftigen, wie du dem Servo-Regler (ich würde erst mal mit nur einer Achse beginnen) eine Ziel-Position mtteilen kannst und ihn ggf. dazu veranlasst, diese auch anzufahren. Das wäre jetzt z.B. so ein Unter-Programm ... (Sub-Funktion)

Ich denke, damit hast du für den Anfang erstmal genug, was du tun kannst (und solltest).
Bei Detail-Fragen dazu können wir dir mit Sicherheit helfen - nur Bauen und Erstellen werden wir es nicht für dich (schon allein wegen des Lern-Effektes - auch aber, weil es nicht unerheblich Arbeit macht).

Gruß
Larry


----------

